
Netflix [is still] overblocking non-exit Tor relays (2016) - g00gler
https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-relays/2016-February/008788.html
======
g00gler
I started running a non-exit relay node. It wasn't a shock when Cloudflare
started discriminating against me but to my surprise Netflix stopped working!

Thought I'd raise some awareness for this ongoing issue, be it a bug or a
feature.

